# Possible fish addition



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have a 55g tank and I am about to stock my tank with fish. I am open to suggestions about fish which would not only be reef-safe, but also provide ample movement.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

royal gramma, clown, watchman goby, bi color blenny, midas blenny, dwarf angel (50/50 reef safe, some nip some dont) jawfish. lots to choose from.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah alot of angels will probably nip at soft and stony corals. But i dont think its impossible to keep em ...


----------



## Jaws10 (Jul 18, 2006)

also tangs are great additions to reef tanks


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I was thinking about getting a royal gamma, adding my true clown from other tank, and i want one or 2 more. 2 if I get a neon goby. Maybe a wrasse of some sort. Any ideas about wrasses or other fish?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Six Line Wrasse. Free Bristle Worm Control.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

there are a bunch of reef safe kick butt wrasses, but im not sure of which are which, check around about fairy wrasses and such, the six line is a great fish too.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I like the six lined wrasse cause it looks stoned all the time, but its very typical in reef aqariums. Looking for something that not everyone has. A cleaning or bristleworm-eating is a perk, but not a necessity.


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

are any anthias reef safe?>


----------



## Jaws10 (Jul 18, 2006)

yes anthias are totally reef safe


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Jaws10 said:


> yes anthias are totally reef safe


Yes, Most if not all. They are jumpers though.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

my coral beauty hasnt nipped at all...


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I like the dwarf angels, but since I've heard that they nip, it steered me away from purchasing one. If i don't neglect to feed it, it shouldn't nip at my corals right?

Off topic, but i have a canister filter which I have found to be a nitrate factory. Should I just fill it with filter floss and run it only when I'm cleaning my tank? Some said to put live rock, but won't the live rock die? The reason that it is still hooked up, it because it provides water flow. Also, could i just use it as more tank capacity, the extra couple of gallons, and run it all the time with nothing in it? Thanks


----------

